# Newbie from Lancashire



## cason (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi All, 

After caravanning for too many years to mention! we have taken the plunge and bought an autosleeper, we pick it up next week so im on here to pick up some tips to help with our first trip out.
bye for now
cas


----------



## LaughingHeart (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello Cas, Nice to see that old campers never die! Glad to hear you are joining the 'snails'
good bunch on here, mad, but good!!! Helpful load of reprobates. don't give them anything sharp!   Paol.


----------



## robert b (Jun 5, 2009)

hi cas welcome to the site. i was an ex tugger and i have never looked back since getting my motor home , there is good and bad things at first but you adapt hope you have lots of happy trips out as we do . there,s a lot of realy freindly folk on here always willing to help.


----------



## cason (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi 
Thanks for the replies. I cant wait to get going, we are looking forward to just getting in and going. 
First trip out next weekend, I am booking on a small site whilst we get the gist of what goes where and how things work.
bye for now
cas


----------



## tony (Jun 5, 2009)

welcome to the mad lot.
safe travelling
tony


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 6, 2009)

heloooo and welcome

Jenny


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yay - welcome to the wildies! Lots of good info on here and laughs too


----------



## cason (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks for the welcomes, seems like a good place to be


----------



## tony (Jun 7, 2009)

they are all a friendly bunch here some in particular are a bit mad, not going to mention any names.
i'm sure you being a friendly person from lancashire can live with that.
if you want to know anything dont be afraid to ask someone more than likely will have an answer.
tony


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi cas,
welcome to the site and enjoy.
I liked Tony's remark, "friendly Lancashire people". Born and bred just outside Wigan, years ago you could leave your doors open when going to the corner shop, leave your milk money out near the empty bottles, trust the coalman to leave the correct amount of bags etc,etc.
Do it now, Not on your life!! Would not like to go back in time, but sad isn't it?
Just had a couple of days walking the Lancaster Canal, north of Cabus to Carnforth, lovely part of the County.

Happy Camping


----------



## tony (Jun 7, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi cas,
> welcome to the site and enjoy.
> I liked Tony's remark, "friendly Lancashire people". Born and bred just outside Wigan, years ago you could leave your doors open when going to the corner shop, leave your milk money out near the empty bottles, trust the coalman to leave the correct amount of bags etc,etc.
> Do it now, Not on your life!! Would not like to go back in time, but sad isn't it?
> ...



same here but alas not anymore , times have changed so much.
tony


----------

